# [dhcpd] Erreur dhcpStart

## PataTy

Salut,

Nouveau sur le forum.

Je viens d'installer gentoo sur une machine un peu âgée. J'ai tout bien fait pour utiliser ma clé USB, sauf que depuis, en bootant sur mon nouveau noyau (recompilé pour la prise ne charge de ma clé et de mon imprimante USB) j'ai le message suivant:

Error, dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy

Mon modem est la freebox connectée en ethernet

J'ai alterné plusieurs boot avec mes deux noyaux, c'est pas un problème de connexion il me semble.

Je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas un problème de concurrence matérielle mais je suis pas assez callé.

Il est probable que je ne vous donne pas assez de renseignement, dites-le moi!

PataTy

----------

## PataTy

Ben alors, pas un peu d'aide ?

J'ai farfouille du google et du Yahoo, c'est un message qu'on retrouve assez souvent semble-t-il.

Sur ma machine j'ai vraiment l'impression d'un conflit, mais j'ai besoin de votre aide pour le résoudre.

PataTy

----------

## boozo

'alute 

Bienvenue sur le forum... et sur gentoo   :Wink: 

Il nous manque un peu des infos en effet enfin bon à vue de nez : machine hors d'age... peut-être un problème de mauvaise gestion de l'acpi ?! tu as essayé de booter en le désactivant au boot  ?

BTW: Tu étais presque parfait... le titre formaté directement selon nos conventions : bien ; nous sommes généralement assez réactif, mais bon le "up"  1 heure après c'est pas vraiment dans les habitudes de la maison sans vouloir t'offenser   :Neutral: 

----------

## Enlight

Mmmmh si ça urges, moi je te conseillerais de passer la freebox en routeur sasn dhcp et de voir si tu arrives à t'y connecter.

----------

## PataTy

Bon, je ne comprend décidément pas ce qui se passe. 

Ma carte est reconnue: une ISA de chez 3Com. 

Je boote avec les options adéquates (noapic et autres noapci). 

J'ai recompilé mon noyau au cas ou et passé le driver en dur. Rien n'y fait.

Je me suis demandé s'il n'y avait pas un problème chez free (je suis en lowID sur emule depuis quelques jours pour des raisons inconnues) mais mon autre noyau, compilé sans le support de l'usb, fonctionne sans problème côté réseau (je suis sur celui-là).

Je pense à un conflit interne mais je ne sais pas diagnostiquer cela et encore moins le réparer.

Existe-t-il un autre moyen de mettre en route l'USB, sans passer par le noyau?

PataTy

Quand à virer le dhcp de mon routeur, je ne m'y risquerais pas, je voudrais pas priver toute la famille d'internet.

----------

## nemo13

 *PataTy wrote:*   

> Quand à virer le dhcp de mon routeur, je ne m'y risquerais pas, je voudrais pas priver toute la famille d'internet.

 

bonsoir,

Que ton routeur soit en serveur dhcp, ne t'empèche pas d'avoir une @ ip statique sur ta machine

en général on peut dire quelle plage est utilisée par le serveur ; le reste sert pour les imp hub usw..

A+

----------

## PataTy

Merci nemo,

Je creuse la piste de l'ip statique, je sais pas comment il faut faire!

Je vous tiens au courant!

Pata

----------

## PataTy

J'ai suivi scrupuleusement les conseils de cette page de la doc et ça donne rien de bon.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

En plus comme il est dit j'ai fait emerge baselayout et ça n'a pas réussi à ma config.

Mon ordi cherche au démarrage un module appelé par le fichier /etc/init.d/net.eth0 qu'il ne trouve pas, même une fois repassé en dhcp (sans doute parce que je n'ai pas défait le lien net.eth0 net.lo).

C'est jamais simple linux  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

PataTy

----------

## boozo

/me comprend plus rien   :Confused: 

tu n'as pas synchronisé portage aujourd'hui par hasard ? et c'est bien une install en "stable" (i.e. x86 ; x86_64 ; ...) au moins ?

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

on s'y colle .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

1) ton premier message est ambigu :

  à priori tu avais le réseau avant d'essayer de mettre ta cléf usb

    mais nous ne savons pas si tu attaquais la freebox en ethernet ou en usb 

un petit lspci et lsusb pourrait nous aider

A+

on verra le dhcp après.

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> /me comprend plus rien  
> 
> tu n'as pas synchronisé portage aujourd'hui par hasard ? et c'est bien une install en "stable" (i.e. x86 ; x86_64 ; ...) au moins ?

 

Un petit peu de piment ! chouette  :Confused: 

----------

## PataTy

Non, je n'ai pas synchronisé portage aujourd'hui.

Oui, j'ai 2 noyaux dans mon lilo, un sans support de l'USB avec lequel je peux accéder à internet via ethernet, un autre (le même au départ) avec le support de l'USB en + mais avec lequel je ne peux plus me connecter. C'est la raison qui me fait penser à un problème de concurrence quelque part!

Pata

----------

## boozo

Oui c'est étrange... en plus des souhaits de nemo13... je voudrai bien un petit diff des deux .config

----------

## nemo13

Pour ton kernel-usb, que donne

```
 zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz |grep =y
```

edit : sur ma machine pour :

souris usb et cléf usb je n'ai que :

```
zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz |grep =y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y --> Comment le supprimer ( je n'ai pas d'OHCI )

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y
```

Edit  :syntaxe de cochonLast edited by nemo13 on Thu Dec 14, 2006 10:23 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## PataTy

Je m'occupe de ça dès que possible.

Là je pars au boulot.

Pata

----------

## PataTy

zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz |grep =y

donne:

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

lsusb ne donne rien   :Question: 

Que faut-il chercher dans lspci ? je résiste à l'idée de recopier tout le message.

L'usb 1.1 est présent. Le slot ISA aussi

Pata

----------

## nemo13

 *PataTy wrote:*   

> zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz |grep =y
> 
> donne:
> 
> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y
> ...

 

Bonsoir ,

désolé de te répondre si tard 

chez moi

```
lspci |grep -i usb

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)
```

ce qui m'indique que :

j'ai des port usb 1.1  (uhci )

j'ai des port usb 2 (ehci )

point barre.

( c'est pour celà que j'aurais aimé virer OHCI qui pour ce que j'en sais serait plus ou moins propre à COMPACT. )

question

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y
```

 pourquoi ?

un 

```
lspci |grep -i usb
```

 serait bien.

A priori tu t'es peut-être gourré de type d'usb ce qui expliquerait un lsusb vide et les insultes du kernel

A+

----------

## boozo

je persite... un diff ! un diff ! (et les deux uname -a qui vont avec)   :Mr. Green: 

ohci et ehci en bizbi ok mais comprend pas pourquoi çà empècherait ethernet de tourner   :Confused: 

----------

## PataTy

Oui boozo, tu me réclames un diff, ok , cad, je dois faire quoi? Tu causes à un qui sait pas grand chose de toutes ces manipulations étranges. Je suis pas un débutant sous Linux mais quand même!!!

D'autant plus que n'ayant pas le net sur une des configs je suis bien em... pour retrancrire les messages.

uname -a c'est pour le noyau ça, je crois!

Sur le noyau problématique ça donne:

Linux ulysse 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #8 La date et l'heure i 586 AMD-K6(tm) 3D processeur AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

A priori ça devrait être la même chose pour l'autre noyau non ?

Bonne nuit et merci de me filer un coup de main,

Pata

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ohci et ehci en bizbi ok mais comprend pas pourquoi çà empècherait ethernet de tourner  

 bien le bonsoir M' Boozo   :Very Happy: 

réponse car dans dans le kernel  ( du moins  pour le 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 )il existe sous device drivers/usb:

la section USB Network Adapters 

qui se subdivise en :

USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) USB_CATC

USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support USB_KAWETH

USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support USB_PEGASUS

USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) USB_RTL8150

Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework USB_USBNET

donc il était possible qu'il ait coché un de ces trucs --> et hop le why!

A priori il n'a pas coché un de ces trucs.

A+

Edit ; il se pourrait quand même que l'ohci fantôme (? ) rentre en conflit @entrée/sortie avec son eth

donc déja , çà serait bien de nettoyer ce bidulle.

----------

## boozo

arf ! dsl je pensais que tu connaissais   :Embarassed:   en fait je parle d'extraire les lignes qui diffèrent de tes deux fichiers de config kernel /usr/src/linux-blabla/.config.blabla (voire avec la config embarquée de ton noyau en cours d'utilisation si tu as activé cette option dans le kernel) via la cmdline "diff"   :Wink:   (car il est  toujours préférable de sauvegarder sous un autre nom à chaque modif)

```
diff /usr/src/linux-blabla/.config.blabla /usr/src/linux-blabla/.config.blibli
```

@nemo13: erf! merci.... je pense jamais à toute ces tripotées de bidules sur usb... moi mis à part la mouse et une clé de temps à autres ^^   mais dès qu'une tireuse à 1-2 becs sera disponible je revois mes positions   :Mr. Green: 

edit: au fait il n'y a rien dans les logs du dmesg concernant dhcpcd ou le conflit d'irq ?

----------

## nemo13

pour ton deuxième noyau, il faudrait peut-être que tu utilises le "versionning".

j'ai eu des misères lorsqu'une fois je voulais faire évoluer ma conf en mettant / otant / remettant

des truc en modules  ( tout en ayant toujour le même gentoo-source )et au boot je me suis fait insulté pour des histoires de symbôles et autres joyeusetées.

depuis je renseigne toujours lorsque je bricole le même gentoo-source :

```
 zgrep -i test-usb /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-1-test-usb"
```

cela te crée par exemple :

```
 ls /lib/modules/

total 16

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 sep 30 23:57 2.6.16-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 nov 19 23:24 2.6.18-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 déc 10 11:43 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 déc 13 21:13 2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1-test-usb
```

la seule contrainte : réémerger les modules externes styles alsa et nvidia-proprio

bonne nuit.

----------

## boozo

 *PataTy wrote:*   

> zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz |grep =y
> 
> donne:
> 
> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y
> ...

 

@nemo13 : je crois que tu as raison le problème ne peut venir que de là en fait   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PataTy

Bon OK, je vais recompiler mon noyau avec EHCI, je risque rien!

A+

Pata

----------

## nemo13

 *PataTy wrote:*   

> Bon OK, je vais recompiler mon noyau avec EHCI, je risque rien!
> 
> A+
> 
> Pata

 bonne chance A+

----------

## PataTy

Salut,

J'ai compilé avec UHCI.

Je n'ai plus le message fatal qui a suscité ce fil. Hier soir je me suis connecté avec dhcpcd -t 10 -d eth0, mais ce matin j'ai un time out. Les diodes de ma freebox sont allumées pour mes 2 PC.

Par contre je n'arrive pas à monter ma clé, /dev/sda1 n'existe pas. Il semble compliqué que j'ai les deux en même temps.

Pour lsusb, en fait je n'ai pas installé usb-utils, ma gentoo ne reconnaît pas cette commande. Dès que j'ai une connection je l'installe.

Pata

----------

## nemo13

 *PataTy wrote:*   

> J'ai compilé avec UHCI.

 

t'ain , t'es dur avec avec nous  :Confused: 

que va-t-il se passer lorsque tu mettras une bricole usb2.0 ?

Comment sais-tu que ta bécane n'a pas de contrôleur usb2 ( EHCI)

Me semble pas avoir vu ton lspci COMPLET.

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'ai plus le message fatal qui a suscité ce fil. 

 ouf   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hier soir je me suis connecté avec dhcpcd -t 10 -d eth0, mais ce matin j'ai un time out. Les diodes de ma freebox sont allumées pour mes 2 PC.

 je n'utilise pas dhcp et je n'ai pas de freebox ,désolé  :Confused:   *Quote:*   

> Par contre je n'arrive pas à monter ma clé, /dev/sda1 n'existe pas.

 Comment sais-tu que ta cléf soit en sda ? que dit dmesg ? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour lsusb, en fait je n'ai pas installé usb-utils,

 là j'ai les boules car il est différent d'affirmer :

lsusb ne me retourne rien ( un de tes précédent messages )

j'ai pas l'outil lsub

```
sys-apps/usbutils
```

 ---> il n'y a pas de tiret

pour le reste IL NOUS FAUT

dmesg quand tu plugues la cléf usb

le lspci complet pour voir si tu as le support usb2

le lsusb qui te servira pour tes noms udev.

A+

nota : as-tu un truc qui ressemble à:

```
ls /proc/bus/usb/

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 déc 16  2006 001

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 déc 16  2006 002

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 déc 16  2006 003

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 déc 16  2006 004

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 déc 16  2006 005

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 déc 16  2006 devices
```

si oui quel est le contenu de

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

chic il pleut ; on a le temps  :Laughing: 

----------

## PataTy

Salut, soyez pas fâché, je reconnais que je vous aide pas des masses à m'aider, je vais faire un effort. 

Sachez que je suis occupé à plein de trucs en ce moment donc j'ai un peu de mal à me concentrer sur cette affaire épineuse. En plus je suis obligé de passer d'un noyau à l'autre, c'est pas commode.

Le lspci tant réclamé:

ulysse pataty # lspci -v | grep -i usb 

00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

Dont acte, j'ai remouliné mon noyau avec OHCI en module.

J'ai installé usbutils (sans tiret).

Je vais voir ou j'en suis avec ce nouveau noyau. Et je reviens avec les infos qui manquent encore.

Pata

----------

## PataTy

Résultat nouveau noyau avec OHCI compilé en module:

dmesg ne dit rien d'autre à propos de l'USB:

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

rien avec lsusb

le répertoire /proc/bus/usb existe mais il ne contient rien.

ulysse pataty # zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz |grep =y 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

Par contre j'ai la connection internet.

Pata

----------

## PataTy

Avec OHCI compilé en dur

ulysse pataty # dmesg | grep USB

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

(PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: USB2.0    Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00

ulysse pataty # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0204:6025

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:1082 Canon, Inc.

Je peux monter ma cle qui se trouve à /dev/sda1

Le message fatal est réapparu. Je n'ai plus de connection internet.

----------

## boozo

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> t'ain , t'es dur avec avec nous  

 

"Je vais bien, tout va bien... je ne vois pas pourquoi, cela n'irait pas "  :Laughing: 

m'enfin c'est quoi cette bécane en i586... ??? vraiment un truc louche dans cette histoire... va falloir que je me replonge dans les recherches... j'y perds mon (maigre) latin   :Sad: 

----------

## nemo13

 *PataTy wrote:*   

> soyez pas fâché,  je vais faire un effort. 

 Ben si nous l'étions, nous ne répondrions plus   :Wink:   *Quote:*   

> Le lspci tant réclamé:
> 
> ulysse pataty # lspci -v | grep -i usb 
> 
> 00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

 

c'est dommage le grep -i usb  :Crying or Very sad:  tu ne veux vraiment pas nous le donner complet ??Pour le reste eth  <-?-> usb çà devient vraiment tordu ( qu'est qu'il devient widdam ?)

là je sêêche

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> chez moi
> 
> ```
> lspci |grep -i usb
> 
> ...

 

Le module EHCI fonctionne par dessus les modules UHCI/OHCI : les ports sont d'abord reconnus comme USB 1.1 (puisque compatibles de toute façon) avec le OHCI ou UHCI selon le modèle, et le module EHCI rajoute la couche USB 2.0 par dessus.  :Smile: 

----------

## PataTy

une piste peut-être:

Quand je fais dhcpcd -t 10 -d eth0 dans la console hors X, j'ai un message qui dit:

IRQ handler type mismatch for IRQ 10, 

hors j'ai fait un lspci -v  sur le noyau sans OHCI et j'ai vu que l'IRQ 10 est affecté à l'USB  :Razz: 

Donc, avec le noyau OHCI l'IRQ est prise par l'USB et n'est plus disponible pour eth0.

Ca vous semble correct ?

Reste plus qu'à savoir comment on résoud un conflit d'IRQ sous Linux. J'y retourne !

Pata

----------

## boozo

mmmh de mémoire j'avais eu un problème de conflit d'irq qui s'était résolu grace à une option du bios qui disait en gros "le bios tais toi, laisse faire l'OS" (je recherhce çà...) regarde un peu de ce côté pour voir si tu n'aurais pas qqch de comparable

----------

## PataTy

Bouge pas, je crois que je sais ce que c'est: option plugandplay dans le bios qu'il faut désactiver!

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> mmmh de mémoire j'avais eu un problème de conflit d'irq qui s'était résolu grace à une option du bios qui disait en gros "le bios tais toi, laisse faire l'OS" (je recherhce çà...) regarde un peu de ce côté pour voir si tu n'aurais pas qqch de comparable

 

il peut tenter 

le coup du pnp, ( ce qu'il est en train de faire )

l'option lapic=no ou yes dans la ligne de grub

A+

----------

## PataTy

Bon ben je crois que j'ai fait le tour du problème.

J'ai essayé tout ce que j'avais sous la main pour connecter à la fois USB et eth0 sur mon vieil IBM Aptiva mais l'IRQ 10 semble définitivement non pratageable.

J'essaye un dernier truc via menuconfig, y'a des options plug & play NEW et EXPERIMENTALES qui pourraient peut-être marcher.

Sinon il ne me restera plus qu'à connecter ma freebox en USB. Ca risque d'être encore galère.

En tout cas merci du coup de main.

PataTy

----------

## boozo

Avec tes remarques, je viens de tomber sur ceci... il semblerait que tu ne sois pas le seul avec ce problème qui ne date pas d'hier   :Confused:   mais maintenant, je comprend mieux les choses, si tu nous dis qu'il s'agit d'un ethernet onboard  je ne sais pas si cela te servira mais tu peux peut-être regarder un vieux double-boulet-post à moi si cela te donne des idées 

Au pire, je pense que tu peux contacter geforce par PM, il est francophone et passe nous voir de temps en temps sur le forum... il saura sans doutes t'en dire plus sur une éventuelle solution pour ton problème

----------

